# Getting cat and kittens out from under house



## gardenmomma (Jun 5, 2008)

Neighborhood cat had kittens under my house about 1 week ago. Since it is too soon for them to be moving about, I'd like to know if any of you have tips on how to get Mom to move them.

I have been feeding Mom since the neighbor got disgusted at her pregnancy and tossed her. She seems to be nursing well, but I cant find the nest. My house is being tented this weekend and they MUST be moved.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

We are feeding her at the same time every day in hopes of following her back to her area. So far, no luck!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

hopefully you will be able to get them out before they start pumping the poison in. you may need to enlist a neighborhood kid to crawl under your house and find them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cant you put off tenting your house until you can get the mother and kittens? the kittens need to be old enough to come out on their own to be trapped.

Otherwise the only way your gona get the kittens is to have some one crawl under the house and retrieve them once youve trapped the mom with a humane trap.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

You'll have to crawl under the house to get them, I think, or you HAVE to stop the tenting until they've moved out on their own. Talk to a plumber or someone who's used to crawling under houses...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Merry. Trap the mother, and send someone under the house to get the kittens. Good luck! Please keep us posted!


----------

